# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Instan a aprovechar transferencia tecnológica en el marco del TLC con la UE

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Joao Aguiar Machado, director general adjunto de la Comisión Europea, animó a productores agropecuarios a aprovechar el TLC para adquirir tecnología europea. _   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* Los productores agrícolas peruanos pueden aprovechar la normativa del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) para acceder a tecnología europea. Así lo sugirió Joao Aguiar Machado, director general adjunto de la Comisión Europea, en conversación con Agraria.pe. 
Si los agricultores peruanos están interesados en beneficiarse de tecnología europea es cuestión de constituir un programa y que nos lo presenten y veremos la posibilidad de financiarlo. La iniciativa tiene que venir de su lado y nosotros haremos lo posible por financiar y ayudar, afirmó Aguiar, quien señaló que la Comisión Europea cuenta también con programas de ayuda técnica y de cooperación para el sector. 
Aguiar resaltó que el TLC entre Perú y la Unión Europea establece dos beneficios muy importantes para el agro peruano. El primero, extensión de la lista de productos con acceso preferencial al mercado europeo, como plátano, azúcar, arroz y carne. El segundo, que las preferencias van a permanecer para siempre. 
Por su parte, afirmó que los empresarios agrícolas europeos aprovecharán el nuevo marco normativo comercial para exportar vinos, quesos, aceite de oliva y pastas. 
Desestimó que las inversiones europeas estén orientadas hacia el agro. Indicó que el sector prioritario será el de telecomunicaciones. 
Apuntó que calcula que el TLC será ratificado a finales de 2011. Informó que actualmente, el documento se está traduciendo a 23 idiomas del bloque económico para que los gobiernos puedan leerlo en su lengua materna, para finalmente ser aprobado por el Parlamento Europea. 
La Unión Europea suscribió el TLC con Perú y Colombia el 19 de mayo pasado en el marco de la VI Cumbre de Jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de América Latina y el Caribe-Unión Europea (ALC-UE).Temas similares: Artículo: San Martín instalará centro de innovación tecnológica para mejorar producción de cacao Artículo: Danper obtiene financiamiento de Fidecom para proyecto de innovación tecnológica Cómo aprovechar las perspectivas globales en los agronegocios CONCYTEC lanza concurso de innovación tecnológica Instan a regiones a emprender estudios para enfrentar mejor impactos del cambio climático

----------

